# Kelley Blue Book



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

Hi! Is there a Kelley Blue Book for RV's? Or a similiar site? 
Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## KellerJames (Jan 19, 2004)

Hi Golden Mom, 
I did an MSN search and did not find a "KellyBlueBook.com" for RVs, but there were a lot of sites with good info. Unfortunately, they all want you to buy a Blue Book from them. But still, you can check them out.

www.pplmotorhomes.com
aspenappraisals.com
www.nadaguides.com
www.campertrailerbluebook.com

I thought they would be clickable links, but I guess not. I'm sure one of these sites can point in the right direction to what your looking for. Hope that helped. Happy travels.

Jemes


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Most dealers I've seen pull out the NADA book when determining value. The NADA has a section for campers, based on your zip code. Note, the Outbacks are not listed under Keystone yet, go to O instead and it will show up under Outback by Lite-Way.


----------



## NWcamper2 (Mar 28, 2004)

We priced our pop-up online at the NADA site.. worked well.









Priced it right and first lookers bought it


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

THANKS!









The NADA site worked great! Found exactly what I was looking for!

We are selling our pop-up. We are a little over the average price. 
But we already have an offer. We should know by tonight if it's sold! 
Keep your fingers crossed!


----------



## NWcamper2 (Mar 28, 2004)

Depending on what type you have, age, condition and options etc... you should be fine. We were on the high end of retail price ourselves and did fine... it was in perfect shape! Good luck


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

The offer was made, their bank called and got the info., even told us it was approved, would have the check by the end of the week. NOT!!!!!!!!









They called and bank didn't approve their loan. 
Now it's back to square one. I even lost at Church Hill Downs today. 
I should of never got out of bed.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

One thing I'd suggest is to get a holding deposit when you get an offer, something that they forfeit if the loan doesn't go through. It doesn't need to be huge, but $100 encourages people to get some level of pre-approval. When we sold our Kiwi I was going to ask for one, but they were working with my old college Credit Union so I called back and made sure they were 100% approved and asked for a letter from them, felt much better with that.

Sorry the deal fell through, but its camping season so I'm sure you'll find a buyer very soon!


----------



## campingtom170 (Apr 26, 2004)

Sold my 2002 Splash, to help pay for the new Outback, used NADA Guide to set price, the dealer offered me 6,500 as a trade-in but sold it myself for 10. NADA said the average retail for my trailer was 11,040. So I think that the NADA provides a reasonable guideline for what to charge and what to pay. Note: Sold Splash to a nice single mom who wanted to start camping with her son. It was a good deal for both of us.


----------

